
HTML5 for everything? - Garbage
http://www.elpauer.org/?p=1134
======
ilaksh
Google Chrome originated in December 2008 and is now at version 16. At the
current rate, Google Chrome version 37 will be released in 2016, and Google
Chrome version 58 will be released around 2020.

